
Zebrain by bC and TPOLM – Matlab 4k demo - buovjaga
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=83691
======
esaruoho
A render of Zebrain is also on YouTube, at
[https://youtu.be/gI6j0lZlytM](https://youtu.be/gI6j0lZlytM)

The source-code is on GitHub at
[https://github.com/vsariola/zebrain](https://github.com/vsariola/zebrain)

